# UDE Incentive 2017



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

keylime503 said:


> That's VERY interesting. I cancelled my reservation for UDE last weekend specifically because I was told there was no incentive. Now I'm doing ED so it doesn't matter but I'd be really ticked off if I was doing domestic delivery and lost $1k because of this...


I was registered and was gonna drive to LA from SF, but cancelled thinking they'll be here in Aug. I'll be taking delivery of my vehicle in July, really pissed that they decided to offer $1K discount after saying they won't.


----------



## chromi (Oct 20, 2016)

I also received a UDE $1k coupon in email this morning. Also got a VIP invite from local dealership.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

chromi said:


> I also received a UDE $1k coupon in email this morning. Also got a VIP invite from local dealership.


Wonder what caused the sudden reversal in the new change in policy of not giving vouchers. :thumbup:


----------



## nil1 (Feb 19, 2017)

I got the incentive email 5 days after I picked up my G30. It would've worked out to ~$15 less per month on my lease.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mikeriley said:


> Wonder what caused the sudden reversal in the new change in policy of not giving vouchers. :thumbup:


Uhh, the drop in sales?! The lack of interest in UDE since they dropped the incentive?! I see BMWNA is already starting to react to the decreased interest in BMW since they implemented all of these changes. I would not be shocked if we see more reversals of changes due to decreasing business.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

I wouldn't overthink it. It could be just for a specific event. 

Or now that they have pared back other stuff, they have some cash for the UDEs.

Who knows.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Uhh, the drop in sales?! The lack of interest in UDE since they dropped the incentive?! I see BMWNA is already starting to react to the decreased interest in BMW since they implemented all of these changes. I would not be shocked if we see more reversals of changes due to decreasing business.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


i def agree. the declining sales can be rationalized for a few months, but when they continue it becomes a pattern and things need to change.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone who addended this event recently received the $1000 credit? I'm scheduled to go this Sunday in Dallas/Grand Prairie TX.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

SamS said:


> Has anyone who addended this event recently received the $1000 credit? I'm scheduled to go this Sunday in Dallas/Grand Prairie TX.


Yes the SF attendants received the code a week after.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

namelessman said:


> Yes the SF attendants received the code a week after.


Great, thanks.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

SamS said:


> Has anyone who addended this event recently received the $1000 credit? I'm scheduled to go this Sunday in Dallas/Grand Prairie TX.


I attended the event yesterday morning at Dallas Lone Star Park.

Haven't received my code yet.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Infosec said:


> I attended the event yesterday morning at Dallas Lone Star Park.
> 
> Haven't received my code yet.


May take up to a week? Please report back to this thread if you get it.. did anyone indicate you should expect the $1000 voucher?


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

SamS said:


> May take up to a week? Please report back to this thread if you get it.. did anyone indicate you should expect the $1000 voucher?


I have other OL code available. Not really need Dallas event code unless I'm ordering two cars Will update when I get it though.

Usually if I need something I call folks directly at NA or Munich HQ and get it done within 1-2 hrs.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I went to SF one and received $1K OL code in email few days later - think 6-7 days.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Infosec said:


> I attended the event yesterday morning at Dallas Lone Star Park.
> 
> Haven't received my code yet.


I attended last Saturday and I haven't received a discount code yet. I received a thank you email almost immediately, but no code.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

tturedraider said:


> I attended last Saturday and I haven't received a discount code yet. I received a thank you email almost immediately, but no code.


What was your lap time? 

BTW, my email says the $1000 is valid at Bay Area MACO dealers, so it may be dependent on local dealer participations.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

namelessman said:


> What was your lap time?
> 
> BTW, my email says the $1000 is valid at Bay Area MACO dealers, so it may be dependent on local dealer participations.


:thumbup:


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

SamS said:


> Has anyone who addended this event recently received the $1000 credit? I'm scheduled to go this Sunday in Dallas/Grand Prairie TX.


Did you get email with OL code yet?


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Infosec said:


> Did you get email with OL code yet?


No, just the "thanks for coming" email.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

SamS said:


> No, just the "thanks for coming" email.


Yup, same here...update pls. if you get it soon.

I will call them on Monday. I need to check my other OL exp date. if that expires early then I need to use Dallas event code.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Can someone r to me if you have used UDE OL code stacked with Corp Fleet allowance?


----------



## compdr59 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was called today because I had two bookings for CitiField. The representative said that vouchers are not going to be provided for the NYC event.  I assume sales are strong in the tri-state area.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

compdr59 said:


> I was called today because I had two bookings for CitiField. The representative said that vouchers are not going to be provided for the NYC event.   I assume sales are strong in the tri-state area.


I was going to book for citi also. Seems to be so much conflicting info. If no voucher I won't make the trip. Thanks.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

tturedraider said:


> I attended last Saturday and I haven't received a discount code yet. I received a thank you email almost immediately, but no code.


Which event did you attend?

I skipped my event last sunday @ Arlington race course (Chicago event) but signed up again for Friday. If there is no discount code, I am not interested in going.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Arciga18 said:


> Which event did you attend?
> 
> I skipped my event last sunday @ Arlington race course (Chicago event) but signed up again for Friday. If there is no discount code, I am not interested in going.


I attended it yesterday (Arlington Pk), woke up to find an email from a dealer saying I qualify for $1K.

BTW, the event was a good one, top notch as they were a few years ago. Gotta give kudos to BMW and the local dealers for offering this to us.


----------



## LivinSD (Dec 10, 2007)

I also attended an event in San Diego a few weeks ago and got a $1k coupon. Love them!


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Got my invite to a BMW/MINI UDE event in SoCal. Certificate for $1K only good until 12/31/2017. Event was fully subscribed within 10 minutes of the invitations going out.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

pistolpuma said:


> I attended it yesterday (Arlington Pk), woke up to find an email from a dealer saying I qualify for $1K.
> 
> BTW, the event was a good one, top notch as they were a few years ago. Gotta give kudos to BMW and the local dealers for offering this to us.


Did you talk to the dealer yet? How long is the incentive good for?


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Got my invite to a BMW/MINI UDE event in SoCal. Certificate for $1K only good until 12/31/2017. Event was fully subscribed within 10 minutes of the invitations going out.


Can you post the link to invitation if it's not personalized? 
Want to check website and what kind of event it is.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Infosec said:


> Can you post the link to invitation if it's not personalized?
> Want to check website and what kind of event it is.


Sorry. I deleted the email with the offers. I received 2 emails. One from BMW South Bay and one from MINI South Bay. It's a drive event at Stub Hub Center -- half day, early November, and the fine print said $1,000 must take delivery by 12/31/2017. The BMW invitation said good on BMW but not i8. Didn't read all the details past the $1,000 on the MINI offer.

I called South Bay yesterday afternoon after reading my email to confirm the offer details and they told me the event sold out in 10 minutes after they posted it yesterday morning.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

1968BMW2800 said:


> Sorry. I deleted the email with the offers. I received 2 emails. One from BMW South Bay and one from MINI South Bay. It's a drive event at Stub Hub Center -- half day, early November, and the fine print said $1,000 must take delivery by 12/31/2017. The BMW invitation said good on BMW but not i8. Didn't read all the details past the $1,000 on the MINI offer.
> 
> I called South Bay yesterday afternoon after reading my email to confirm the offer details and they told me the event sold out in 10 minutes after they posted it yesterday morning.


np, looks like dealer hosted event. https://bmwdrivingevent.com/events/1087

Does this mean OL code doesn't stack with fleet employee discount? Below txt from the site.

BMW NA Company vehicles, retired AMP vehicles, retired Extended Test Drive vehicles, Center Employee Lease vehicles, European Delivery vehicles, USAA, Daily Rentals, and EPP do not qualify.

Can you do quick check for me when you get your OL code for this event? Call below number and ask them to check in the system if the OL code is stackable with Retail Type-G. They will need your OL code.
BMW Group Fleet
Tel: 201-571-5807

btw Few seats left on other event though.

https://bmwdrivingevent.com/events/1103


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Im doing the event at Citifield in november.
Would be nice to get the 1k discount. With talks of MSD's coming back, today was a good day!


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Infosec said:


> np, looks like dealer hosted event. https://bmwdrivingevent.com/events/1087
> 
> Does this mean OL code doesn't stack with fleet employee discount? Below txt from the site.
> 
> ...


Decided not to do any of these events. Got 2 years before time for a new lease, so I'll wait and drive the new stuff then, and hopefully get a grand toward a new lease.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting tidbit which, if true, may explain why the incentive is hit or miss: apparently BMWNA requested that regional dealerships contribute toward the local UDE events, but it was optional. As a result, only the dealerships that contributed are allowed to advertise the $1K UDE incentive for their customers.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

RNNY said:


> With talks of MSD's coming back, today was a good day!


Please share??


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Kief said:


> Please share??


It appears they brought them back but for the following

1) have to have had a prior lease with MSD's
2) have to be on the east coast.

They adjusted from 7 payments of .00007 to 7 payments of .00005.

I spoke to my CA and she told me they are indeed back. Reach out to your CA. See what they say.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

I am confused.

I am getting invitations to events in the NY area and do not want to waste my time if the events do not qualify for the $1000 coupon.

I called the BMWUSA department that was on the invite and the person was clueless.

Can someone confirm to me that there is a UDE $1000 event to be held in the NY area or who I can reach out to at BMW that knows what is going on.

BMW seems to be getting more dysfunctional as they pull back from the US market.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

RNNY said:


> It appears they brought them back but for the following
> 
> 1) have to have had a prior lease with MSD's
> 2) have to be on the east coast.
> ...


1) Yes
2) Yes

Too bad it has been reduced though--but better than nothing.

BTW, are you located in NY, and working with a NY CA? I thought NY previously did not allow MSD and folks typically worked with NJ dealer if they wanted to use MSDs. Currently, this isn't just a NY thing, is it?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

mjsbmw said:


> I am confused.
> 
> I am getting invitations to events in the NY area and do not want to waste my time if the events do not qualify for the $1000 coupon.
> 
> ...


Have you tried your local BMW dealer? I keep meaning to call my guy but keep forgetting.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

RNNY said:


> It





Kief said:


> BTW, are you located in NY, and working with a NY CA? I thought NY previously did not allow MSD and folks typically worked with NJ dealer if they wanted to use MSDs. Currently, this isn't just a NY thing, is it?


Found the answer to my questions in the MSD Thread...


----------



## BaconN (May 19, 2017)

Hey All,

I was at a NY dealer yesterday and the CA said they will be offering the $1K incentive for the UDE at Citi Field. Don't hold me to this, just passing along the information.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Kief said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Yes
> 
> Too bad it has been reduced though--but better than nothing.
> ...


I live in NY. Lease my cars in NJ. had no issues. I know a few people who have done this.

I confirmed it with the sales rep i got my prior BMW lease with.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

BaconN said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I was at a NY dealer yesterday and the CA said they will be offering the $1K incentive for the UDE at Citi Field. Don't hold me to this, just passing along the information.


I hope so, im set to go in a few weeks.
Not sure if they gave any discounts on the event in NJ.


----------



## dknj23 (Feb 8, 2003)

So, I have a 550 on order and it should arrive dec sometime, wondering if I can still apply the $1,000 credit to my lease if given at Citi NY event.
Thanks


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

BaconN said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I was at a NY dealer yesterday and the CA said they will be offering the $1K incentive for the UDE at Citi Field. Don't hold me to this, just passing along the information.


I think your CA needs to check his or her facts.

Just called the number on the Citi Field invite and spoke to the person from BMW USA and she has been getting a number of call on this. She said there will be NO incentive coupons issued for those attending the Citi Field UDE.

I further asked if there are any other events in the next 4 weeks that might issue $1000 coupons and she said that she asked the marketing folks at BMW USA and the answer is none.

BTW....the number is 800 558-4269 if you want to inquire.

The purse strings at BMW is tightening.....maybe around its neck.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

mjsbmw said:


> I think your CA needs to check his or her facts.
> 
> Just called the number on the Citi Field invite and spoke to the person from BMW USA and she has been getting a number of call on this. She said there will be NO incentive coupons issued for those attending the Citi Field UDE.
> 
> ...


They really are.
The residuals dropped from 60% to 57%. I never seen a 4 series that low.

BMW really does not want to lease cars anymore.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

IMHO, BMWNA wants more lessee, what I called the "Gillette" business model; make the customers coming back for razors every month or in BMW case keep customers on leash every 3-years.
It just needs to balance profit in doing so.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

RNNY said:


> BMW really does not want to lease cars anymore.


Not sure if that is the strategy. I think it's more of a course correction than abandoning ship (the "HMS Lease.")


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

mjsbmw said:


> I think your CA needs to check his or her facts.
> 
> Just called the number on the Citi Field invite and spoke to the person from BMW USA and she has been getting a number of call on this. She said there will be NO incentive coupons issued for those attending the Citi Field UDE.
> 
> ...


The UDE event in Chicagoland that just concluded last weekend also did not have any coupons or incentives for purchase/lease of new BMW automobiles.

However, participants did receive an application for Shell Fuel Rewards program plus a nice S'well 17 oz. insulated, stainless steel water bottle with a BMW logo.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

gkr778 said:


> The UDE event in Chicagoland that just concluded last weekend also did not have any coupons or incentives for purchase/lease of new BMW automobiles.
> 
> However, participants did receive an application for Shell Fuel Rewards program plus a nice S'well 17 oz. insulated, stainless steel water bottle with a BMW logo.


I got the same bottle from Dallas event.

Only event which are handing out $1000 coupon are center sponsored events.

https://bmwdrivingevent.com/events/1096


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Infosec said:


> I got the same bottle from Dallas event.
> 
> Only event which are handing out $1000 coupon are center sponsored events.
> 
> https://bmwdrivingevent.com/events/1096


So definitely can not order one with that credit. I wonder how that would work with negotiating price. I would guess that credit is off the sticker and not the final negotiated price.


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Infosec said:


> I got the same bottle from Dallas event.
> 
> Only event which are handing out $1000 coupon are center sponsored events.
> 
> https://bmwdrivingevent.com/events/1096


That is purely a local BMW center marketing gimmick. Unlikely you get another $1000 after you negotiate a really tight deal.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

mjsbmw said:


> That is purely a local BMW center marketing gimmick. Unlikely you get another $1000 after you negotiate a really tight deal.


This is true. I just found out that whatever "incentive" you get comes out of the dealer's pocket.
Nothing from BMWNA.

Somewhat disappointed because this is contrary to what I was told by my Center's Sales Mgr.

Have fun at the event. Enjoy the drive, snacks, water bottle and Shell card. Just dont expect that voucher from BMWNA.


----------



## BMW 3XI (Mar 9, 2013)

Can anyone whom attended the Citi Field UDE confirm, if a $1000. coupon will be given or not?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

BMW 3XI said:


> Can anyone whom attended the Citi Field UDE confirm, if a $1000. coupon will be given or not?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


See my post above and the phone number to call if you want to confirm that no coupons off the price of a new vehicle will be provided. BTW....the number is 800 558-4269 if you want to inquire.

As much as we all wish there was one to be provided, BMW is cutting back on its various incentives. Unfortunately it is a burden on the dealers as well as they are now discounting aggressively into their holdback.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

mjsbmw said:


> See my post above and the phone number to call if you want to confirm that no coupons off the price of a new vehicle will be provided. BTW....the number is 800 558-4269 if you want to inquire.
> 
> As much as we all wish there was one to be provided, BMW is cutting back on its various incentives. Unfortunately it is a burden on the dealers as well as they are now discounting aggressively into their holdback.


I went to the event yesterday and can confirm no incentives/discounts etc on a new car.


----------



## BMW 3XI (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

For those in the DFW area, I received an email last night about a $1,000 credit on 2017 or 2018 BMW. I'm not sure if this is 50/50 split with the dealers or 100% from BMW. The fine print says it is only applicable on in-stock vehicles. It also says it only applies in NE region states, but I think that's probably a typo.



> You're invited to test drive a BMW and make a meaningful impact this holiday season. Now through December 2nd, your local BMW Center is supporting the Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children's Toy Drive. Bring an unwrapped toy for children ages 4 - 16 to your participating BMW Center, and experience the thrill of the Ultimate Driving Machine® by taking one for a ride.
> 
> To make your day even more rewarding, you'll receive a $1,000 Credit* on a new 2017 or 2018 BMW, just for taking a test drive.


Event page link: http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/experience/events/dallasmarathon.aspx


----------



## pandaipip (Nov 5, 2017)

attended the CitiField event in NYC and received the email 'Thank you for coming' without any coupon. any members kind enough to PM the coupon if they r not using. 

thanks


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

The coupon is attached to the name of the person who attended the event. They are not transferrable, otherwise I***8217;m sure ebay would get flooded with them.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

You can get a 1k off if you find a dealer who is participating in a drive to end hunger promotion.


----------



## BMW 3XI (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, were you able to locate a participating dealer in the NJ/NY Metropolitan area?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

BMW 3XI said:


> Thanks, were you able to locate a participating dealer in the NJ/NY Metropolitan area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


http://bmwdrivetoendhunger.eventsbmw.com

If you scroll down to see the dealership you will not find any in NY or NJ.
Looks like Florida and Texas are the majority.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

RNNY said:


> http://bmwdrivetoendhunger.eventsbmw.com
> 
> If you scroll down to see the dealership you will not find any in NY or NJ.
> Looks like Florida and Texas are the majority.


I scroll down and don't see which dealers are participating :dunno:


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Kief said:


> I scroll down and don't see which dealers are participating :dunno:


Weird, it was there the last time I looked. Found none in North East.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Kief said:


> I scroll down and don't see which dealers are participating :dunno:


Strange.

When I was on that the website last it had a drop down menu of participating dealers.
It was under the choose your preferred dealer drop down.

It looks like it was removed.


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

I can confirm that there was no $1000 incentive for the NYC (Citifield) event. I asked one of the pro drivers about it after the finishing the autocross event and he said BMW dropped it do to lack of participation - not enough people turned them in. Well...I would have used it. It was the main reason for driving almost 2 hours to get there. I did get a real nice aluminum water bottle and Shell rewards card as a parting gift.


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Big Credit to Baudi!!!!!!!!!!!

Originally Posted by baudi View Post
Got an email from BMWUSA promoting "BMW ultimate benefits". Among the "benefits" is an offer to enter a drawing for a stay at one of several inns/ski resorts. When you register for a drawing, there's an offer that says "Each registrant will receive a $1,000 purchase incentive towards the lease or purchase of an all new BMW, valid through February 28, 2018."

I did that, and got an email with a "Redemption Code" and the following rules:
$1,000 offer valid on eligible vehicles delivered and retailed November 17th, 2017 through February 28th, 2018. Eligible models include: Most new 2017 and 2018 BMWs except any 2016 BMW, the '17 & '18 M2 Coupe, MINI and European Delivery vehicles. This offer cannot be used for previously ordered or previously delivered vehicles and is only valid on delivery of in-stock vehicles. Offer valid to BMW Luxury Hotel Sweepstakes Program Offer registrants and their family members residing within the same household. Offer valid on final negotiated price and may be combined with other applicable BMW offers that are available at the time of purchase. Only one OL number per vehicle may be used. Offer valid towards purchase price of eligible vehicle. Only valid at participating dealers in ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, NY, RI, NJ, PA, DE, MD, WV, VA, DC.
I don't qualify (theoretically) since I ordered my car 3 months ago, but I'll give it a shot when my car comes in next week. Here's the link if you're interested.
https://www.bmwusa.com/ultimate-benefits.html


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

Big Credit to Baudi!!!!!!!!!!!

Originally Posted by baudi View Post
Got an email from BMWUSA promoting "BMW ultimate benefits". Among the "benefits" is an offer to enter a drawing for a stay at one of several inns/ski resorts. When you register for a drawing, there's an offer that says "Each registrant will receive a $1,000 purchase incentive towards the lease or purchase of an all new BMW, valid through February 28, 2018."

I did that, and got an email with a "Redemption Code" and the following rules:
$1,000 offer valid on eligible vehicles delivered and retailed November 17th, 2017 through February 28th, 2018. Eligible models include: Most new 2017 and 2018 BMWs except any 2016 BMW, the '17 & '18 M2 Coupe, MINI and European Delivery vehicles. This offer cannot be used for previously ordered or previously delivered vehicles and is only valid on delivery of in-stock vehicles. Offer valid to BMW Luxury Hotel Sweepstakes Program Offer registrants and their family members residing within the same household. Offer valid on final negotiated price and may be combined with other applicable BMW offers that are available at the time of purchase. Only one OL number per vehicle may be used. Offer valid towards purchase price of eligible vehicle. Only valid at participating dealers in ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, NY, RI, NJ, PA, DE, MD, WV, VA, DC.
I don't qualify (theoretically) since I ordered my car 3 months ago, but I'll give it a shot when my car comes in next week. Here's the link if you're interested.
https://www.bmwusa.com/ultimate-benefits.html


----------



## RNNY (Nov 2, 2014)

I can confirm that this works. 
When registering I believe the first 4 events qualify for the discount.
The last two options do not offer it (2018 BMW WINTER XDRIVE EXPERIENCE and the CES 2018)

I got an email about 2 minutes after signing up with a redemption code at the bottom.

Thank you Baudi very much for this!!!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy Festivus, it worked for me too!!!!
Thanks Man. Was the finally amount I was holding out for!!!


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

worked for me too!


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

THANKS!!! ESCAPE TO THE CATSKILLS.
Upon completing the entry and hitting enter...

One lucky winner and a guest will enjoy a Winter Weekend Escape to the Scribner's Catskill Lodge in the Catskill Mountains, courtesy of BMW. 

This exclusive prize package includes: 
2-night stay at the Scribner's Catskill Lodge
A $200 restaurant credit to Prospect located within the hotel property
Use of BMW for the designated getaway weekend
Please register using the registration form to the right. There is limit of one (1) entry per registrant. Registration closes at 11:59 PM on January 31, 2018.

Each registrant will receive a $1,000 purchase incentive towards the lease or purchase of an all new BMW, valid through February 28, 2018.

Please click here for Official Rules. 

Please visit bmwcenters.com to see more.

5 minutes later in my email...
As a special thank you, we***8217;re offering $1,000* off the purchase or lease price of a new BMW. Visit your local BMW center to see the entire lineup of exciting new models. This offer lasts until February 28, 2018.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

It***8217;s only valid in certain states. Not valid in Georgia.


----------



## ultamte (May 9, 2003)

I'm sure this is a silly question - but if you register for 2 of the sweepstakes, will you get 2 discounts that can be applied to a new BMW (a total of $2,000)? ... or is it only 1 code no matter how many you register for?

NEVER MIND: I didn't thoroughly read the fine print: *Only one OL number per vehicle may be used*

Thank you.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

the_fox said:


> Did you talk to the dealer yet? How long is the incentive good for?


Update: Been going back and forth on this for a month. It doesnt look like it will happen. Fleet, loyalty, and APR...no UDE.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am buying a car in PA and the OL did not work according to the sales manager. 

He claims the OL cold is not valid. :thumbdwn:


Full disclosure, this was a P1 car that we took my name off for a bit. Also, I live in Chicago and will register the car in Illinois. 

I have a feeling that it is not a true $1,000 being funded by BMWNA. Maybe the dealer has to pitch in since we are already doing "invoice - incentives" on a 2018 X3M40i it's not really worth it for the store.

**Update**.

The dealer was able to pass on and extra $500 savings when we signed the deal. I think that $500 is funded by BMW and the other is dealer contribution. 

I am very happy with the deal. $3,000 under invoice (Loyalty, Holiday APR, $500 Ultimate Benefits East Cost thing) on a 2018 X3 M40i. No fleet for me.

I will also cash in $500 from the CCA rebate.


----------

